# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نبذة عن سيرة الشيخ محمد العريفي"

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


إخواني وأخواتي الكرام هذه المكتبة خاصة بما جمعناه من روائع 

شيخنا الفاضل الدكتور محمد بن عبد الرحمن العريفي حفظه الله والذي تميز 

بأسلوبه الفريد في الدعوة ..

فقد استطاع بفضل الله أن يجذب شريحة كبيرة جدا من الشباب الذين هم بحاجة 

لأمثال شيخنا ممن حباهم الله تعالى بالقدرة على مخاطبة العقول والقلوب بأسلوب 

رائع وحكمة بالغة نظرا لثقافته وسعة اطلاعه وتعامله المميز مع الشباب ..

ونبدأ هذه المكتبة المباركة بالسيرة الذاتية لشيخنا الفاضل :



الاسم 

محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن ملهي العريفي .

السيرة التعليمية 

بكالوريوس في أصول الدين ، من كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود

الإسلامية - عام 1411هـ .

ماجستير في أصول الدين ، تخصص : العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة .

وموضوع الرسالة 

الكافية الشافية في الانتصار للفرقة الناجية

( القصيدة النونية ) لابن القيم ، تحقيق ودراسة ، في مجلدين ، من كلية أصول الدين 

بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية عام 1416هـ .

دكتوراه في أصول الدين تخصص 

العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة .

وموضوع الرسالة 

آراء شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفرق الصوفية

جمع وترتيب ودراسة ، في ثلاثة مجلدات ، من كلية أصول الدين

بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية عام 1421هـ .

درس على عدد من العلماء على رأسهم:

سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله 

فكان يحضر أحيانا في دروس الفجر والمغرب ، وحضر قراءة بعض تفسير

ابن كثير ، والروض المربع ، وغيرها .

ودرس على الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن جبرين 

وحضر قراءة عدد من الكتب عليه ، كالاعتصام ، والأصول الثلاثة ، وكتاب التوحيد 

وشرح الزركشي وغيرها .

ودرس على الشيخ العلامة عبدالله بن قعود 

في حلقات المسجد وفي بيته حيث قرأ عليه أكثر كتاب التوحيد في بيته ، وحضر قراءة

كتاب الدين الخالص ومختصر الصواعق ، وغيرها في المسجد .

ودرس على الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن البراك 

في بيته ، حيث قرأ عليه بعض أبواب الروض المربع .

ودرس على الشيخ عبد الكريم اللاحم في بيته 

بعض الروض المربع ، وشيئا من الكواكب الدرية في اللغة 

وشيئا من الفرائض ، وغيرها .

هذا بالإضافة إلى الدراسة على عدد من المشايخ غيرهم ، ولكن هؤلاء أبرزهم .


السيرة الوظيفية 

موجه ديني بإدارة الشئون الدينية بالقوات المسلحة بوزارة الدفاع بالرياض 

خلال عام 1412هـ .

عضو هيئة تدريس بقسم الدراسات الإسلامية بكلية المعلمين بالرياض 

منذ 1413هـ .

إمام وخطيب جامع كلية الملك فهد الأمنية ، منذ عام 1412هـ .

إمام وخطيب جامع جامع البواردي بالرياض .

أعمال أخرى 

عضو في وزارة الشئون الإسلامية ، في الدعوة إلى الله في داخل المملكة وخارجها 

متعاون ، منذ عام 1417هـ .

متعاون مع الإرشاد الديني في كل من 

الأمن العام ( في السجون ، ومدينة التدريب ، وغيرها ) 

الدفاع المدني ، وزارة الدفاع ، كلية الملك فيصل الجوية ، الحرس الوطني 

وزارة المعارف .

عضو المكتب التعاوني للدعوة والإرشاد بحي النظيم .

عضو مجلس الأمناء بالهيئة العالمية الإسلامية للإعلام التابعة لرابطة العالم 

الإسلامي .

متعاون مع وزارة الإعلام في عدد من البرامج الدينية ، ومع بعض القنوات

الفضائية .

المؤلفات عديدة منها 

المفيد في تقريب أحكام المسافر .

المفيد في تقريب أحكام الأذان .

جلسة مع حاج .

جلسة مع مغترب 

( في بيان شيء من أحكام المغتربين المقيمين في أوروبا ) 

اللآلئ البهية في الألغاز الفقهية .

هل تبحث عن وظيفة 

( في الدعوة إلى الله ، طبع منه مليون نسخة خلال السنة الأولى ) 

اركب معنا 

( في أهمية التوحيد ، طبع منه مليونا نسخة خلال السنة الأولى ) 

إنها ملكة 

( توجيهات للمؤمنات ، وطبع منه 600 ألف خلال الأربعة أشهر الأولى ) 

في بطن الحوت 

( قصص في التوبة ، وطبع منه مائتا ألف نسخة خلال الثلاثة أشهر الأولى ) 

إلا ليعبدون

( في شرح أركان الإسلام ) 

قم فأنذر 

( قصص في الدعوة إلى الله ) 

هذا بالإضافة إلى العلاقة الدائمة مع علمائنا الأفاضل ، والاستنارة بآرائهم 

وحضور دروسهم ، ومُزكى من عدد منهم على رأسهم سماحة المفتي العام

الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ، والشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين ، والشيخ عبد الرحمن

البراك .



هذه جزء من مقابلة خاصة أقيمت منذ فترة مع فضيلة الشيخ د :

محمد بن عبدالرحمن العريفي ..

حاوره / محمد بن حمدان المالكي 

للشيخ الدكتور محمد العريفي سمت وروح جذابة تميزه عن غيره من الدعاة 

ففي رؤيته ألفة ، وفي كلامه جاذبية ، وفي رؤيته الفكرية لمحة ثاقبة ، وفي أسلوبه


ثقافة الحكيم وحكمة المثقف .

التقينا به في منزله في الرياض فرحب وأكرم ، ودخلنا معه في حوار شيق أستطعنا 

بقناعات فكرية والدعوية تميز بها وأتقن التعامل بها ، حدثنا عن هموم الداعية 

والإعلام ، كما حدثنا عن أمور كثيرة لم نمل من احتسائها مع فناجيل الهيل .. 

س : فضيلة الشيخ هل لنا بنبذة مختصرة عن حياتكم ؟

ج : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد 

عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم الحمد لله الذي يسر هذا اللقاء معكم ، وأسأل الله جل 

وعلا أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه ، وان ينفع به كل من قرأه أو سمعه .

ولدت عام 1390هـ ، لي أربع بنيات وولدان ، نشأت في مدينة الدمام ودرست 

الابتدائي والمتوسط وكان لي مشاركات ثقافية كإلقاء كلمات بالإذاعة وبعض 

النشاطات ، وفي الثانوية توجهت أكثر للدعوة ، وأذكر أني ألقيت أول خطبة وأنا في 

الثانوية ، وفي أيام الجامعة كنت ألقي كلمات بمصلى الجامعة ، وبعض المساجد 

لكن التوجه الإلقاء المحاضرات العامة جاء بعد تخرجي من الجامعة .

س : وكيف توجه فضيلتكم إلى طريق الدعوة بشكل جاد ؟

ج : منذ أن جئت الرياض عام 1412هـ أصبحت إماماً وخطيباً لجامع كلية الملك فهد

الأمنية وهذا زاد قدراتي على الإلقاء ومواجهة الناس ، كان هذا الجامع يصلي فيه

ما لا يقل عن 2100 طالب يتخرجون ضباطا ومنذ ذلك الوقت وأنا ألقي عندهم 

دروسا يومية وأصلي بهم ، وكان الطلاب يستفتوني في مسائل ومشاكل متعددة فهذا 

الجو الذي عشته أعطاني قدرة على تحليل المشاكل وحل الخصومات ، وكنت عضوا

في لجان متنوعة في الشئون الدينية وإصلاح ذات البين ، بعد ذلك صدر اسمي في 

بيان الدعوة في الوزارة الإسلامية في البيان الثالث ، وبعدها انطلقت ولله الحمد في

المحاضرات .

س : ومن كان له الأثر في تحفيز الجانب الدعوي عند فضيلتكم ؟

ج : ما أذكر حقيقة أن هناك شخصًا معينًا كان له الأثر في تحفيز هذا الجانب ولعل

إمامتي في الكلية الأمنية أعطتني دفعة قوية ، وكنت حريصا أيضاً على تنمية 

مهاراتي في القراءة ، في فن الإلقاء ، في فن التعامل مع الناس وغيره مما جعلني 

انطلق .

س : وهل الشخصية الدعوية ثمرة موهبة أم علم ؟

ج : الدعوة قسمان 

الأول : العناية بنصح الناس ، فهذه لا تحتاج أن تحفظ القرآن والصحيحين 

فيكفي أن يعرف أمورا عامة في الدين لكن لا يتكلم إلا بما يعلم .

القسم الثاني : تعليم الناس والفتوى لهم ، فهذه تحتاج لعلم شرعي ، أما بالنسبة 

للموهبة في توصيل الدعوة فهي قد تكون موهبة عند الشخص في طريقة إلقائه 

ويستطيع تنمية مهاراته بذلك في فن الإلقاء ، وفن الدعوة ، وفن التعامل مع

الناس فمن كان فاقداً لمهارات معينة يستطيع أن يكتسبها.

س : هل هذا يعني أن هناك مشايخ يحتاجون لمهارات في فنون متعددة ؟

ج : المشايخ من الناس ، والناس يتفاوتون في قدراتهم ، فالأب ينبغي أن ينمي

قدراته في التعامل مع أولاده ، والزوج مع زوجته ، وكذلك الخطيب والداعية

يحتاج أن ينمي قدراته في الإلقاء أو التعامل أو معرفة طباع الناس أو غير ذلك .

ففي بعض الأحيان تجد خطيب جمعة قبل أن تبدأ الخطبة بنصف ساعة لا تكاد

تجد مكاناً في المسجد ، بينما خطيب آخر تأتي وهو في نهاية الخطبة أو ربما 

تأتي وقد أقيمت الصلاة وتستطيع أن تصلي في الصف الثاني أو الثالث .

ما الذي يجعل الناس يجتمعون عند هذا ويتأخرون في الحضور عند الثاني ؟ 

هل المسألة تعتمد مثلا على قوة الجسد ؟

تعتمد على نوع لون المشلح الذي يلبسه .. 

تعتمد على المكيف ولون الفرش الذي في المسجد ؟

أم تعتمد علي قوته العلمية ؟

هي في الحقيقة تعتمد على قدرته على جذب الناس أثناء الإلقاء ، مع الإخلاص

لله تعالى طبعا ، فإذا وفق الإنسان لأسلوب مناسب لتوصيل فكرته للناس فهذا

أمر حسن ، وفي بحث عمله أحد معاهد الإلقاء ذكر أن 67 % من تأثير المحاضرة

هو من مهارات الإلقاء التي يمارسها من خلال رفع الصوت وخفضه ، والمسح 

البصري وحركة اليدين ، وأن الباقي 33 % يعتمد على المعلومات التي يلقيها والجو

المحيط كالمكيف والإنارة و .

وأقول :

ينبغي لكل من تصدر للناس في الدعوة أو كان مدير شركة أو أميرا وكل من

يواجه الناس ويتكلم لابد أن يكون عنده معرفة بمهارات الخطاب والاتصال 

فبعض الناس الموهبة موجودة عنده أصلا وإن لم توجد فينبغي أن ينميها عبر

القراءة أو حضور دورات وما إلى ذلك .


س/ هل المهارات فقط في الإلقاء وفنون التعامل .. أم في غير ذلك أيضا ؟

ج/ المهارات متنوعة .. فمن المهارات مثلا القدرة على كبت الغضب .

ومن طرائف قصص الغضب أني ذهبت يوما لمدينة أملج ( 300 ك جنوب جدة ) 

لإلقاء محاضرة .. 

كان من بين الحاضرين شاب سريع الغضب ثائر الأعصاب جدا .. 

أخبرني صاحبه أنه سافر مرة بسيارته ولم يكن مستعجلا فكان يمشي ببطء .. 

كان وراءه سيارة مسرعة تريده أن يفسح لها الطريق .. 

وهو يزداد بطئا ويشير لهم بيده أن خففوا السرعة ..

ضاق صاحب السيارة الأخرى بصاحبنا ذرعا وتعداه بسرعة وانحرف عليه

بسيارته مؤدبا ثم مضى ولم يصب أحد منهما بضرر ..

ثارت أعصاب صاحبنا " وهي تثور على أقل من ذلك بكثيييير " فزاد من سرعة

سيارته .. وأخذ يصرخ ويزمجر .. ويشير لهم بأضواء السيارة مرارا حتى توقفوا 

فألقى غترته جانبا وتناول قطعة حديد في يده - هي في الأصل مفك لفتح براغي 

العجلات عند الحاجة - ونزل من السيارة متوجها إليهم ..

فإذا بالسيارة المقابلة ينزل منها ثلاثة شباب قد ضاقت ملابسهم بعضلاتهم 

وتباعدت أيديهم عن جنوبهم من عرض أكتافهم .. 

أقبلوا يجرون بانفعال إلى صاحبنا .. وقد رأوه تهيأ للقتال 

فلما رآهم انتفض .. وغص بريقه .. وهم ينظرون إليه وإلى ما في يده ..

فلما لاحظ أنهم يحدون النظر إلى قطعة الحديد .. رفعها برفق وقال :

عفوا .. أردت أن أنبهكم إلى أن هذه سقطت منكم .. فتناولها أحدهم بانفعال 

وولوا إلى سيارتهم .. وهو يشير بيده إليهم مودعا ..

س : نعود للموضوع الأصلي من المشايخ الذين كان فضيلتكم يحضر لهم ؟

ج : كنت أحضر كثيرا لشيخنا الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين فلازمت دروسه في 

المسجد قرابة ثمان أو تسع سنوات .

س : دروس معينة ؟

ج : دروس في كتب متعددة منها الاعتصام للشاطبي ومنها شرح الزركشي 

على مختصر الخرقي والأصول الثلاثة وكتاب التوحيد والمنتقى من منهاج

الاعتدال وغيرها ..

الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله أيضا حضرت عنده بعض الدروس بعد الفجر

وبعض دروس المغرب ، وشيخنا عبد الله بن قعود عضو اللجنة الدائمة سابقا

نسأل الله أن يشفيه ، قرأت عليه الأصول الثلاثة وكتاب التوحيد وبعض الكتب .

س : هل لابد للداعية أن يزاحم طلبة العلم في مجالس العلماء ليكون داعية 

أم تكفي فقط الدراسة في المدارس والجامعة ؟

ج : أنا أرى أن الداعية لا بد أنه يخالط العلماء فيتعلم أسلوبهم وطريقة التعامل 

مع الناس ، لذلك قالوا إن الإمام أحمد كان الحضور عنده خمسة عشر ألفا منهم

خمسة آلاف يكتبون الحديث ، وعشرة آلاف يتعلمون منه السمت ، أي يتعلمون

منه طريقة كلامه ، حركته ، سكونه ، اتباعه السنة ، طريقة إجابة الأسئلة

ونحو ذلك .

س : ومتى شعر فضيلتكم بالقدرة على الوقوف على المنبر ؟ 

وما قصة أول كلمة ؟

ج : كان في أول خطبة ألقيتها في ثالث ثانوي أذكر ألقيتها في قرية بعيدة 

وهناك قصة لأول كلمة ألقيتها في مخيم عندما كنت في أولى ثانوي حيث 

خرجت في مخيم مع المدرسة فيه عدد من الطلاب فطلب المشرف على المخيم

أن يلقي أحد المشاركين كلمة بعد الصلاة فرفعت يدي متحمسا ، وعندما قمت

لم أكن محضرا شيئا ، فوقفت وبدأت أتكلم عن مداخل الشيطان على الإنسان

في ربع دقيقة بعدها بدأ ريقي يجف اضطربت فاضطررت إن أختم الموضوع 

وأجلس على الأرض.

س : هل هناك أخطاء معينة تحذر منها المبتدئ في طريق الدعوة ؟ 

ج : أوصي من أراد أن يشتغل بالدعوة بالإخلاص لله تعالى ، وأن يحترم عقول

الناس الذين يحضرون عنده بالتحضير الجاد لهم ، ولا يكون كما يقولون في

المثل العامي " أفتح فمك ويرزقك الله " 

فقد اختلف الأمر وأصبحت المنابر التي تخاطب الناس كثيرة، منابر إعلامية

وفضائية وصحافة ، فلا بد أن تعد إعدادا جيدا .

ومن الأخطاء التي قد تقع من بعضهم في الدعوة أحيانا إساءة الظن بالمدعو 

فمثلا يأتيه شاب بلباس غير مناسب وله قصة شعر ، ومعه سيجارة مثلا

فتجدنا أحيانا نسيء الظن به ونرى أنه إنسان فاسق فاجر ، وما أدراك لعله يحمل

في صدره قلبا رقيقا محبا للخير .

وفي صحيح البخاري عن أنس لما أُتي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برجل شرب

خمرا فجلد وأخرج ثم جيء به قد شرب خمرا فجلد واخرج ثم جيء به ثالثة

قد شرب خمرا فجلد فلما أخرج قال رجل من الناس :

لعنه الله ما أكثر ما يؤتى به ..

لاحظ يلعن رجلا شاربا للخمر فلما سمع النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام هذا الكلام 


غضب والتفت على الرجل وقال :

" لا تلعنه فإنه يحب الله ورسوله " 

نعم أنظر إلى الجانب المشرق لشخصية الآخر لا تنظر فقط إلى ظاهره .

ومن الأخطاء أنك تجد بعض الدعاة يمل بسرعة ، إذا صرت داعية تحمل ازدحام

الناس عليك تحمل رفعهم لقضاياهم إليك ، هذا يعطيك ورقة تثبت أن عليه دية

وهذا ولده مسجون ويريدك أن تشفع له في خروجه وهذا ابنه مريض يريدك

تذهب وتقرأ عليه وهذا في مشكلة بينه وبين زوجته لا بد أن تستمع إليه وتحل

مشكلته وهذا .. 

نحن نردد دائما :

طريق الدعوة ليس مفروشا بالزهور ، ثم إذا أصابنا فيه شيء من التعب تركناه ..

وكم من الدعاة يمل .. فتجده ترك الدعوة واشتغل بعقار أو غيره ، ويجوز أنك

تجمع بين التجارة والدعوة ، لكن لا يطغى انشغالك بكسب العيش على العمل 

الدعوي مادام أنك موفق ومقبول .

س : وهل أنت راضي عن ما قدمته في الأشرطة السابقة ؟

ج : قبل أن يسجل الشريط وينشر أكون ألقيته قرابة 20 مرة في عدة أماكن في جده 

والدمام وأبها وحائل والقصيم .. 

فإذا اقتنعت أن مادته مناسبة بعد ذلك أسمح أن ينشر الشريط ..

لذلك لا أذكر أني ندمت على شريط وقلت يا ليتني لم أفعل كذا ، وربما تكون هناك 

وجهات نظر من بعض الأخوة ، كقوله لماذا رتلت الآية ؟

وآخر يقول القصة الفلانية طويلة ليتك اختصرتها ، فهي تعتبر وجهات نظر 

ولا أتسرع في الإصدار ، فبفضل الله ألقي سنويا عددا كبيرا من المحاضرات 

المتفرقة سواء في ثانويات أو جامعات أو مساجد ومع ذلك لا ينشر منها في السنة 

كلها إلا أربعة أشرطة فقط .

س : وكم شريطا لفضيلتكم موجود في السوق ؟

ج : فوق العشرين شريط تقريبا .

س : إلا يرى فضيلتكم أنها قليلة جدا ؟ 

ج: بلى أرى ذلك .

س : ما السبب ؟

ج : لأنني أدقق جدا في الأشرطة التي تصدر ، وأنا حريص على خروج المناسب

أحسن من أن تخرج للناس سواليف ، يا أخي لا بد أن نحترم عقول السامعين 

فبصراحة :

شخص جاء وتعب واشترى شريطا ووضعه في المسجل خصص لك ساعة كاملة 

من عمره ليستمع إلى شريطك فأعطه شيئا يليق به ، مثل خطيب الجمعة الذي يأتي 

ولم يحضر أعتبره إهانة للمستمعين ، يا أخي أحترم الناس الذين أمامك ، من مس 

الحصى فقد لغى ، من قال لصاحبه أنصت فقد لغى ، وأنت ما حضرت لهم ، كذلك

من يظهر في التلفزيون أحترم عقول الناس الذين أمامك ، أنت تتكلم على الهواء

مباشرة ، والساعة التي تتكلم فيها تتكلف مبالغ كبيرة لذلك يجب عليك أن تحضر

تحضيرا جيدا .

س : فضيلة الشيخ .. كسب محبة الناس غاية عالية .. كيف أحصل عليها ؟

ج : لن تكسبهم بالمال ولا الجاه ولا الجمال .. وإنما بحسن التعامل معهم .

أذكر أن أحد طلابي في الكلية أصيب بمرض نفسي كان نوعا صعبا من الاكتئاب ..

كان والده ضابطا يشغل منصبا عاليا .. 

جاء مرارا إلى الكلية وقابلني وتعاونا على علاج ابنه ..

كنت أذهب إلى بيتهم أحيانا فأرى مجلسه مليئا بالضيوف .. 

لا تكاد تجد فيه مكانا فارغا .. 

فكنت أعجب من محبة الناس لهذا الرجل وإقبالهم عليه ..

مضت سنوات وتقاعد الأب من منصبه .. 

فذهبت إليه زائرا .. دخلت القصر .. 

ثم دلفت إلى المجلس وفيه أكثر من خمسين كرسيا .. 

فلم أر في المجلس إلا الرجل يتابع برنامجا في التلفاز .. وخادما يخدمه

بالقهوة والشاي .. جلست معه قليلا ..

فلما خرجت جعلت أتذكر حاله لما كان في وظيفته .. وحاله الآن .. ما الذي كان

يجمع الناس فيما مضى ؟ 

ما الذي كان يجعلهم يلتمون عليه مؤانسين متحببين ؟

أدركت عندها أن الرجل لم يكسب الناس بأخلاقه ولطفه وحسن تعامله ..

وإنما كسبهم بمنصبه ووجاهته وسعة علاقاته .. 

فلما زال المنصب زالت معه المحبة ..

فخذ من صاحبنا درسا ..

وتعامل مع الناس بمهارات تجعلهم يحبونك لشخصك .. 

يحبون أحاديثك وابتسامتك ورفقك وحسن معشرك ..

يحبون تغاضيك عن أخطائهم .. ووقوفك معهم في مصائبهم ..

لا تجعل قلوبهم معلقة بكرسيك وجيبك ..





هذه بعض صفحات الشيخ د : محمد العريفي على النت 




صفحة الشيخ محمد العريفي في موقع طريق الإسلام

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...scholar_id=125


صفحة الشيخ محمد العريفي في موقع صيد الفوائد


http://saaid.net/Warathah/arefe/index.htm


صفحة الشيخ محمد العريفي في موقع حديقة الاسلام

http://www.islamgarden.com/IG/media/...hp?subcatid=99

صفحة الشيخ محمد العريفي في موقع الشبكة الاسلامية

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...sid=458&read=0

صفحة الشيخ محمد العريفي في موقع صوت الشفاء

http://www.ashefaa.com/sound/subcat.php?subcatid=19



صفحة الشيخ محمد العريفي في موقع طريق الايمان


http://www.emanway.com/droos_sheaql.php?id=15

صفحة الشيخ محمد العريفي في موقع شبكة الصوت الاسلامي

http://www.islamcvoice.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=58

منقول للفائدة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السيرة الذاتية لفضيلة الشيخ/ د. محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن ملهي بن محمد العريفي

----------

